# MT Fluid Changed - WOW



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Just finished changing the Manual Trans fluid, I just took it for a short spin, but ****, It shifts sooo smoothly now. I didn't even feel it go into 3rd. Big difference over the stick stuff. Did not feel the normal notchyness. And this was cold shifting. I didn't go far enough to heat it up. I used redline MT85. The whole job took less than an hour and I didn't have to remove the wheel, or battery to do it, only dropped one side of the bottom shield too. Pretty simple. Since it was so easy I might change it every 50K to keep the stuff nice and fresh. Just thought I'd share. 


I will report back later after I put some more mileage on it. So far right off the bad I felt improvement.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Man if there is that much of a difference I will have to give it a try! My tranny feels pretty good but could be smoother and it sounds like this could make it what it should be.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

For me there was that much of a Difference. For the last 10k+ miles it shifted like complete dog doo. Extremely notchy shifting and just overall poor quality shifts. Now its as good as it was when I drove it off the lot. Smooth shifts, no notchy feeling. Smoother 1st to 2nd shifts. I put about 100 miles on the car since i changed the fluid and I am quite pleased. Stock fluid must not be as good as claimed, or it wears out fast. **** if I have to change the fluid every 30k to keep shifts this nice Ill do it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's the same difference I noticed when I changed my manual transmission fluid. Wait until you drive on it a bit. I bet you'll like it even more after it gets fully into the synchros.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

sciphi said:


> That's the same difference I noticed when I changed my manual transmission fluid. Wait until you drive on it a bit. I bet you'll like it even more after it gets fully into the synchros.


I dont know if it can get much better than this. If it does ill be on cloud 9. I am completely blown away by the improvement in shift quality. It goes into gears to smoothly its like its not even the same trans!

Sciphi what fluid did you put in yours?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like this will be the next thing I do next time there's some good weather.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

14000 mi. too soon?

Mine shifts decent but you can hear it. Not a grinding noise but just like moving parts. Is that what you mean by notchy?


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Mick said:


> 14000 mi. too soon?
> 
> Mine shifts decent but you can hear it. Not a grinding noise but just like moving parts. Is that what you mean by notchy?


 Notchy is when you shift, and the best way I can describe it is you can really feel the shift, like metal on metal kinda. Its really hard to describe if someone else can do it better please pitch in here. Its nothing to do with sound though. At least thats my take. Now with the change it just glides into gears without really feeling it engage. I wouldn't think 14K miles is too early. My thinking is once you start to feel your shift quality decrease, change it. I should have changed mine 10K ago (19K) when I noticed mine become really notchy and crappy.


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

When did this start happening for you all? I'm at about 9,000 miles on mine, and I love the shifting. This is one of the best stock shifters I've ever had the pleasure of driving (my 09 Cruze was slightly better, and was at 70k miles on original fluid when it was totaled, and still shifting great).


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Snuze said:


> When did this start happening for you all? I'm at about 9,000 miles on mine, and I love the shifting. This is one of the best stock shifters I've ever had the pleasure of driving (my 09 Cruze was slightly better, and was at 70k miles on original fluid when it was totaled, and still shifting great).


My car is only a little over a year old, however I started noticing the shift quality slowly start to go to crap at probably 15K to 19K miles. Mine shifted fine , went into every gear, but the notchiness was annoying as ****


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmm, I'll have to keep an eye on it. 

The only thing that worries me about changing fluids to a non OEM brand is I've had bad experiences tearing up synchros. I've had it happen in my old Ram, I switched to AmsOil, and it shifted great, and I picked up a bit of mileage. But 20k or so miles later and I started having problems with my 1-2 shift.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine really didn't shift well for a while, like 2 months after I got the car to until I changed it. That was at about 5000 miles to 19k when it got changed.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Snuze said:


> Hmm, I'll have to keep an eye on it.
> 
> The only thing that worries me about changing fluids to a non OEM brand is I've had bad experiences tearing up synchros. I've had it happen in my old Ram, I switched to AmsOil, and it shifted great, and I picked up a bit of mileage. But 20k or so miles later and I started having problems with my 1-2 shift.



Should be fine in my case as castro Bot 0402 is a 75w85 GL-4 Oil and thats exactly what I put in there. Says on the bottle its good for brass synchros which I believe is what we have. Depending on your year of dodge I hear older had problems with synthetics being too slick for proper synchro engagement. And GL-5 oil is bad too due to sulfer or something.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Campuscop2003 said:


> Just finished changing the Manual Trans fluid, I just took it for a short spin, but ****, It shifts sooo smoothly now. I didn't even feel it go into 3rd. Big difference over the stick stuff. Did not feel the normal notchyness. And this was cold shifting. I didn't go far enough to heat it up. I used redline MT85. The whole job took less than an hour and I didn't have to remove the wheel, or battery to do it, only dropped one side of the bottom shield too. Pretty simple. Since it was so easy I might change it every 50K to keep the stuff nice and fresh. Just thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> I will report back later after I put some more mileage on it. So far right off the bad I felt improvement.




Campuscop2003,
That's' great to hear! Thank you for sharing this feedback! If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

